# **ENDED**Nutty Auction/Donation for WB



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

This auction/donation starts now and and ends this Sunday 11-22-2015 6:00 PM pacific time . This is an incredible piece of Claro. 3 1/4 x 6 1/2 x 11 7/8 I cut it a cpl months ago and the ends are waxed .
I will pay shipping in US and I will find something to accompany it by Sunday . Thanks for supporting this great WB site ! The winner will use the WB donate button for payment after the auction is over.
Enjoy !!! And thanks for playing

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

$20.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> $20.00



Would make some nice drawer/door panels huh Mike ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom you have pulled your part of the load and that of many others as well. I can't believe you are donating such a piece as this. It's incredibly generous of you. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> $20.00


25.00 just because I have that much left in my account

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> 25.00 just because I have that much left in my account



DOG!!! $30.00

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> 25.00 just because I have that much left in my account


I have $30 in my account and maybe a little more for when I get bumped


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 20, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I have $30 in my account and maybe a little more for when I get bumped


Double Dog 35

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom said I cannot bid so triple dog on all yoos dawgs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bow wow ... $ 45.00
Let's play the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

If you want an idea what this looks like turned check out John's bowl here
http://woodbarter.com/threads/curly-nutty-bowl-blank.24245/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 20, 2015)

$50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I have $30 in my account and maybe a little more for when I get bumped





sprucegum said:


> Double Dog 35





woodman6415 said:


> Bow wow ... $ 45.00
> Let's play the game





CWS said:


> $50



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $55.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dang puppies move over and let a real dog play here .... $60.00

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thinking this is worth no less than...
.
.
.
$80

Just to get things stepped up, so bring it on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'm thinking this is worth no less than...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dang Tim put me back on the porch ... I'll have to talk to the boss before I can play anymore ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'm thinking this is worth no less than...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Now we're talking !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

This is too much fun. Tom said I can't bid but he didn't say anything about Woody.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woody (Nov 20, 2015)

$85

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Woody howya doing man? Wood like this really flushes the connoisseurs! Don't make yourself so scare dude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2015)

Woody said:


> $85



Hiya Woody , I guess you're bidding on behalf of @SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's two more trinkets 
2 x 2 1/4x 10 1/2 "
2 1/4 x 2 1/4 x 12"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 21, 2015)

Man that pot keeps gettin' sweeter!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 21, 2015)

Woody's gonna getta... well... you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woody (Nov 21, 2015)

Tom, I'm only bidding because Henry asked me to. He said when he bids items, there are some members of this forum who will keep bidding just to keep him from winning. We're not breaking any rules are we?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

Woody said:


> Tom, I'm only bidding because Henry asked me to. He said when he bids items, there are some members of this forum who will keep bidding just to keep him from winning. We're not breaking any rules are we?



I dunno because it's Tom's auction - his rules. But IMO your $85 bid shouldn't count.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woody (Nov 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I dunno because it's Tom's auction - his rules. But IMO your $85 bid shouldn't count.


----------



## RandyB (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm sure my wife will be like 

$95

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Woody (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay I'm out now anyway Henry told me not to bid more than $90.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame Boxelder (Nov 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr. Flame Boxelder said:


>



Hey you're supposed to make an introduction. You've been lurking since day 1?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Flame Boxelder (Nov 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey you're supposed to make an introduction. You've been lurking since day 1?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr. Flame Boxelder said:


>



You're on a roll

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 21, 2015)

When no-one else will talk to you, just create someone who will? Is your bride still hot under the collar about your little prank?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> When no-one else will talk to you, just create someone who will? Is your bride still hot under the collar about your little prank?


I don't know she just landed in Phoenix like three minutes ago literally. I guess you will have to keep me company tonight. You got any plans Henry?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't know she just landed in Phoenix like three minutes ago literally. I guess you will have to keep me company tonight. You got any plans Henry?


Sorry, friend, needed to wash some dishes and then decided it was time to do a deep clean of all the bathrooms in our house. Wish I could have been there for you.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> Sorry, friend, needed to wash some dishes and then decided it was time to do a deep clean of all the bathrooms in our house. Wish I could have been there for you.



I understand.

I am going to watch Flipper reruns.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought about bidding 100 but well it was just a thought


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Think hard Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2015)

There was something was some room in the box so I found this 3 3/16 x 12" block to go with the others . About 2 1/2 hours left till end of auction . Thanks for playin !

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Tom you are unbelievable. This stuff is _creme dela creme_ of walnut. I can only think that many members are not aware of this auction. If you want to extend the auction for another day or so I will make a banner for you like I did for Marc's pot call competition. It made a huge difference for him and I bet it would for your auction as well. Just let me know.

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom you are unbelievable. This stuff is _creme dela creme_ of walnut. I can only think that many members are not aware of this auction. If you want to extend the auction for another day or so I will make a banner for you like I did for Marc's pot call competition. It made a huge difference for him and I bet it would for your auction as well. Just let me know.


Oh yeh just when I am counting my pennies and thinking about stealing the whole mess you throw that Idea out.
But hey go for it be fun to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Oh yeh just when I am counting my pennies and thinking about stealing the whole mess you throw that Idea out.
> But hey go for it be fun to watch.




Okay I didn't think about that. Let's forget that idea. My bad Dave I'd love to see you win this and you are right changing things now is not fair.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Well with all of the added goodies I'm thinking I may as well break the $100 barrier so I bid $101

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay I didn't think about that. Let's forget that idea. My bad Dave I'd love to see you win this and you are right changing things now is not fair.


Really meant it as a joke who said it has to be fair, but if I am allowed to steal it for $101 I will try not to feel bad about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Really meant it as a joke who said it has to be fair, but if I am allowed to steal it for $101 I will try not to feel bad about it.



I'm glad you yanked my chain because it was not very considerate of me. I wasn't thinking from all perspectives. Teamwork works.


----------



## RandyB (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok, wife just left for the store.

$106

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

RandyB said:


> Ok, wife just left for the store.
> 
> $106


When do you expect her home?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RandyB (Nov 22, 2015)

Depends, she may find something she wants :-)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Could you be more specific ? It is getting dam near my bedtime here on the right side of the country.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RandyB (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm sure she'll be back in about 15 or so.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm going to hit the hay got to be up early tomorrow oh by the way the high bid is now 110

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RandyB (Nov 22, 2015)

As much as I'd love to keep going, I have to bow out. Have to order a chunk of wood for a project. 

Just went out to mount a bowl I shaped on Tuesday. I have about 8 big checks on this thing. Kiln died padauk and it looks like a freaking dinosaur is trying to get out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2015)

2 min


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2015)

And the winner is @sprucegum once $$$ has been donated , OM me your address and I will get it shipped to ya. Thanks to everyone that participated !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2015)

Excellent auction, Tom!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2015)

Indeed, wonderful donation, super bidding, typical good fun had too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you Tom this was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2015)

Very awesome gesture on your part Tom, that is some sweeeeeet wood!!!!

 Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2015)

Excellent auction and Gesture Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thank you Tom this was awesome.




Thank You Kevin, and all the Mods that keep this place up and running !!!! I will have to hoard a few for the annual auction.........

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

Man wish this wasn't over. I just got the wife to ok me to bid $200. Oh well maybe next time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Man wish this wasn't over. I just got the wife to ok me to bid $200. Oh well maybe next time


As much as I would like to own the wood for a $90 profit it could be yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Tom for the donation, thanks Kevin for WB, and most of all thanks Randy for purchasing the ERC from me a couple weeks ago to help make this purchase possible. Oh and I almost forgot thanks Mrs. Randy for coming home from the store in a timely manner and bringing your husband to his senses.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2015)

Actually I got lucky and sold a couple of my mills last week so I was feeling flush, about 10,000 more sales like that and I will be in the black.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks to all the members that participated in the auction - without it we'd go dark.

And thanks to Professor Hairsticks also. For what I am not sure, but thanks.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2015)

It appears that somehow a really cool black oak PM blank got in the box, and almost dry enough to turn Thanks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 28, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> It appears that somehow a really cool black oak PM blank got in the box, and almost dry enough to turn Thanks.



It was begging for a road trip and hopped in the box Glad you like the wood !


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> It was begging for a road trip and hopped in the box Glad you like the wood !


Can't wait to get into it but it will definitely be after Christmas, got too many irons in the fire already.


----------



## RandyB (Nov 28, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Thanks Tom for the donation, thanks Kevin for WB, and most of all thanks Randy for purchasing the ERC from me a couple weeks ago to help make this purchase possible. Oh and I almost forgot thanks Mrs. Randy for coming home from the store in a timely manner and bringing your husband to his senses.



Enjoy! Mrs. Randy is still on the list, although I can't complain too much as I've done well in a couple of these auctions


----------

